# Parental order help



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

We are a same sex couple, and booked our civil ceremony for this year.... We received an alarming call from the venue we booked the ceremony at to say that there were not enough rooms for our guests that day, so we are thinking of canceling that date.
Just wondered if same sex couples have to be married in order to gain a parental order now?
This wedding planning is getting a nightmare and think it would be great if we have the ceremony when babies are here because we can get the family blessed at the same time 
I have searched online and seem to find mixed things things on the law.

Any advice would be great


----------



## veekay (Sep 8, 2005)

For a Parental Order to be granted the following are all required:

- Both Intended Parents must be over eighteen 

- At least one IP must be biologically related to the child 

- At least one IP must be domiciled in the UK, Channel Islands or Isle of Man 

- The IPs must be in a *stable, long term relationship*. Since April 2010, unmarried and same sex couples have been able to apply for a parental order.


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for that veekay


----------

